# Hi Leute



## natrix (5 Juli 2006)

so, dann ein herzliches hallöle. Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen hier unterwegs und hab mich mal umgesehen. Das Revier scheint mir zu Gefallen und werde mich demnächst der Herde anschließen  

Achja, aktiv beteiligen möchte ich mich aufjedenfall. Brauche erstmal die vernünftige Hardware dazu. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden eine DVB-S Karte (z.B. TechniSat Skystar2) zu kaufen oder einen Digital-Receiver. Beim ersten wäre es einfacher Videos zu speichern und schneiden. Aber wenn ich Fernsehen gucken möchte, muss immer der PC anbleiben (TV-Out zum großen Fernseher). Dann wäre ja natürlich die Frage, welchen Ausgang hat der jeweilige Receiver blablablabla. Ich glaub ich hab euch jetzt zu Tode getextet.


----------



## Muli (7 Juli 2006)

Mensch Natrix, an dir bin ich irgendwie vorbeigelaufen, als ich mit all den Weibchen hier in unserer Herde beschäftigt war! 
Aber ein verspätetes Herzlich Willkommen ist ja besser als gar keins und da von zu hören, dass du dich hier auch ein wenig aktiver beteiligen willst, treibt mir fast die Freudentränen in die Augen! Solche Leutz wie du kann dieses kleine aber wachsende Board gut brauchen!

In diesem Sinne, ich hoffe, dass du deine Versprechen wahr machst und heisse dich hier in meiner bekannt liebenswürdigen Art per Handschlag willkommen!


Greetz Muli!


----------



## icks-Tina (8 Juli 2006)

OLEOLE....Herzlich Willkommen......viel viel Spaß...


----------

